# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  طزاحی دیتابیس بر روی چند سرور

## mta_va

یه سوال خیلی مهم دارم از راهنمایی ها پیشاپیش تشکر می کنم :
میخوام یک دیتابیس را بین چند تا سرور پخش کنم.چطوری میشه مثلا دیتای یک جدول را روی سه تا سرور مختلف قرار داد....
خیلی جستجو کردم به مفهوم Horizental Fragmentationرسیدم ولی نمیفهمم با استفاده از sql serverf 2008چطوری میشه این کارو کرد!!!!!!

کسی راهنمایی میتونه بکنه؟

هر سرور مثلا 80در صد با اطلاعات خودش کار داره و گاهی ممکنه سراغ اطلاعات بقیه ی سرور ها هم بره .

می تونم روی هر سرور ی نسخه از دیتابیس رو داشته باشم و یا replicationبا هم کار کنند و اون موقع هر چند تا دیتابیس کپی از هم هستند....ولی چون حجم اطلاعات ممکنه زیاد بشه و به تعداد سرور ها هم اضافه بشه فکر نمیکنم جالب باشه که این کارو انجام بدم.

راهنمایی می کنید  :ناراحت: ...

----------


## mta_va

اصلا این امکان در اس کیو ال هست که اطلاعات یک دیتابیس زوی چند تا سرور باشن؟!!

----------


## mahyar12

سلام 
این کار در واقع همون ایجاد پایگاه داده توزیع شده هستش که من خودم هم در همین مورد مشکل دارم امیدوارم یکیمون زودتر به جواب برسه و دیگر رو مطلع کنه

----------


## in_chand_nafar

دوستان سلام 
امروز در محل کار هستم زیاد نمی توانم وقت بگذارم منتظر باشید در ضمن از دوستان خواهش دارم که سناریوی خودشون رو در صورت امکان بیشتر توضیح دهند تا برای روز 4 شنبه جواب ترو تمیز و... ارائه دهم 
این موضوع رو کار کردم و مطالبی که در اختیار دوستن قرار خواهم گذاشت به همراه یه سری اسکریپت است اگر بحث به خوبی ادامه پیدا به موضوع جالب Partitionبندی جداول نیز خواهیم پرداخت لازم می دونم اشاره کنم که در SQL 2012 تعداد پارتیشن ها به 15000 عدد رسید است
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/libr...ql.110%29.aspx

----------


## mahyar12

سلام خسته نباشید 
راستش موضوع من ، باید در sql serverیک سیستم توزیع شده ایجاد کنم ، به طوری که جداولم در سیستم های مختلف پخش بشه (اما کاربر برای کاربر تفاوتی نمی کنه ) هر تغییر و به روز رانی در یکی از سیستم ها که در جدول اعمال میشه در کل جدول دیده بشه 
من برای این کار یک ماشین مجازی رو نصب کردم و اونها رو به هم لینک کردم حالا میخوام در sql server کار توزیع شده رو انجام بدم 
لطفا راهنماییم کنید
امیدوارم مشکل دوستمون هم همین باشه

----------

